# Choosing a SM Army's Chapter Traits.



## Daver (Nov 20, 2007)

So I just bought the new Apocalypse SM Battle Company. I am trying to decide what Chapter to form them under. I am drawn to the basic versatility and "fluffy" superiority of the Ultramarines, but I am not sure of what to choose. What are some of you thoughts on this? What are some of you SM army decisions and tactical reasoning behind them?


----------



## Renegades_Of_Funk (Nov 20, 2007)

Infiltrate seems to be the most common.
For draw backs there would be a few that shouldnt effect you.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well i took heed the wisdom of the ancients, giving me the ability to have 6 dreads, three of which MUST be ven dreads, but that probably doesnt help. there was one that allowed you to infiltrate, which has already been ment*trails off into indeterminable muttering* :wink:


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

WWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTT!!! GO ultramarines!!!

Although I like to take the trait which gives your men furious assault, my assault marines HURT:victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Traits are usually less a gameplay selection and more a representation of a Chapter's character on the tabletop. Trust Your Battle Brothers, Blessed Be the Warriors, and Take the Fight To Them are all excellent for Chapters who prefer close quarters fighting, while Wisdom of the Ancients, Honour Thy Wargear, and Suffer Not the Works of Heretics are excellent choices for Chapters which are content to bring as many big guns to a fight as they can. Minor drawbacks typically don't matter-- the only one that ultimately does is Have Faith In Suspicion, which is great for particularly pious, zealous Chapters. When selecting a Major Drawback, however, there are a couple considerations-- Aspire to Glory reflects heavy combat losses, uninteresting or quiet history, or a Cursed Founding Chapter. Eye to Eye is ideal for a Chapter whose tactics are generally not lightning raids, but rather trenchline fighting. Flesh over Steel is best for Chapters who cannot maintain armour, or have little use for it. Chapters which are accustomed to fleet actions and anti-space hulk operations are ideal for Flesh over Steel.


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Since i Started i have like light or horde armies. But when it comes to SM i would chosse Space Sharks, Dark Angels or i think there was a chapter called Black Rams. Space Sharks can Deep Stirke, Dark Angel with deathwing and Black Rams with there Mind powers.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I like the Tank hunters trait. It can come in handy when you are going against a lot of armour.


----------



## Yarl (Nov 24, 2007)

I roll with Cleanse and Purify and No Respite, No Mercy.
Gives me a little flexibility with my "basic" tactical squads. Nice to have 2 meltaguns and a power fist for punching tanks, and the (charging turn) 5 init and Str are nice when you have to Bolter Butt some Xenos/Heretic scum in the face.

I've been messing around with My traits on my DIY Chapter (Death Ravens, an offshoot of the Raven Guard), mostly with infiltrating Tac and Dev squads. Overall, the Basic marine Codex provides lots of flexiblity with a variety of options for customization! 

I suggest experiment with what works for you (and is the most FUN) before you lock it down.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I, too, just got the Battle Company...

The Traits my D.I.Y. chapter will be using are: *No Mercy, No Respite*, and *Suffer Not The works Of Heretics*: Tactical Squads will be able to get _Furious Charge_ and/or _Tank Hunter_, Asault Squads will get _Furious Charge_, and Devs will get _Tank Hunter_.

Drawbacks I'm going to use are: *Eye To Eye*, and *Have Pride In Your Colors*... I'm not planning on getting too many Speeders or Bikes, so that won't hurt too much, and not having Infiltrators?

An interesting challenge, I think.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Design your own chapter & use what ever traits you feel like. 

My Chapter “The Sons of Dorn” regularly take to the field with different traits depending on how I feel like playing them (currently I am running the 6th reserve company on bikes)


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Black Rams is a chapter i came across at a game i played. I hate that they a Tactical Squad of up to 20 men and each squad that has more than 15 men gets a Space Marine Librarian for the same points of a Space Marine Sergeant. the Librarian gets a power called headach. Headach is a rule that only Black Rams can use which makes your oppent re-roll an Assault faze and the Black Rams player gets to chosse which roll to use. this really distoried my Imperial Guard in turn 3 and 4.


----------



## finarol (Dec 7, 2007)

I would suggest that you were cheated by an unscrupulous player. Take my word for it there is no such chapter and/or traits in the Space Marine Codex. In Britain this player would be described as a tosser.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

No.

Such.

Thing.

You got lied to, cheated, and fooled, my friend.

My advice? Never let yourself get into a game with this blatant lying, cheating bastard ever again.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I dont know what to go with i was personally thinking of something like purity above all so that my chapter has a lot of mutations/people turing to chaos and also no mercy no respite so that they can assault without taking to many casultys.drawbacks will be eye to eye and have pide in your colours....


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

I personally like plain vanilla marines and find the traits system somewhat broken.

For instance if the opponent were to choose a disadvantage instead (so one that doesn't affect the make-up of the army brought to a game) it would be a whole different story, and most would accurately have no or less divergence.

For example major divergence could mean on a turn of the opponent's choosing the player has -1 BS on everything for that turn. Now granted that sounds horrid, but a table could be involved pre turn 1 and that is for either a 1 or 6 roll.


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks guys ill tell him that.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

"Suffer not the works of the heretics" and blessed be the warriors

Anti-tank combined with deadly assaults with using your assault marines as elites if needed


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

fleet sux

Plus i think they need to rethink that rule


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Yarrick140 said:


> fleet sux
> 
> Plus i think they need to rethink that rule


Space marines can't take fleet dude. What is goin on in yer head?


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

Opps sorry wrong topic lol


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

Strictly codex is best! :biggrin:


----------

